
Show HN: Donateforcovid.org – Issues caused by Covid-19, and charities that help - vrk7bp
https://www.donateforcovid.org/?ref=hn
======
vrk7bp
Hey HN, The team at Yogi has been looking for ways to help out in the fight
against Covid-19. Although it’s a drop in the bucket, donating to relevant
causes seemed like a good first step and a way to make an immediate impact. We
wanted to be data-driven about what causes we contributed to, so we put
together this analysis.

We figured exposing it publicly may encourage others to donate as well. Would
love your thoughts!

------
bassradical
it'd be interesting to see how the network shifts over time as the reporting
of the crisis develops

------
lowprofilebb
I really like the data viz here

